# Autobrite Distinction Review



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£74.99 available direct from Mark at Autobrite

*Used on:*
Honda Jazz Metallic Blue

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Distinction Carnauba Wax By Autobrite Direct!

Carnauba wax for your treasured motor car!

Limited Edition - Benefit with your own unique numbered pot, White Soft Buff Microfibre Towels, White Wax Oval Applicator, Certificate of Authenticity and application instructions in a black and white themed boxed kit.

Distinction wax will add depth, clarity and a glorious shine to all paint finishes. Distinction has created with the finest ingredients available and now with over 4 different types of waxes of which includes the highest grade of Pure Carnauba at approx 40-45% and various caring oils. Distinction will give you the best in durability without compromising on looks or application. For the ultimate looks and protection all year round Distinction will create an ingenious protection shield for your paintwork.

A superb high quality Carnauba wax that will not stain and leave a chalky residue on your trims when applied. Distinction will spread easily and will glide over the paint surface, remove easily when using the microfibre from the boxed kit and a little goes a long long way. With a stunning, smart pot and with a gorgeous label and packaging Distinction sure does stand out from the crowd! Oh and did we mention the subtle Cherry fragrance from this amazing product?

Distinction by Autobrite Direct is the best wax in the Autobrite range and very up there in terms of quality and looks with the highest brands such as Swssvax and Zymol waxes, Distinction has recently been compared to Swissvax Glacier and Zymol Glasur Glaze and with that comparison we believe that Distinction will be that special pot of wax you will love and treasure!
* Distinction will add depth, clarity and glorious shine to all paintwork 
* Ideal for a "all year round wax"
* Made from the finest ingredients including 45% of Pure Carnauba 
* Excellent durability with up to approx 6 months
* Ideal for all colour paint finishes
* Easy to apply and to remove
* 200g pot with a stunning label theme
* Approx up to 30 applications from this 200g pot
* Limited Edition Distinction box kit with your unique numbered pot, Authenticity certificate and instructions (please ask for availability of you unique numbered pot)

*Packaging:*
When purchased from Autobrite this will come in a lovely presentation box with a towel and applicator as shown in this picture by our member Dre:









*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Inside the pot is a lovely smelling white paste. The wax has a slight hint of cherry to it, and is a pleasure to work with having such a smell. My pot was slightly softer than what the retail pot is like however I found this to be useful for spreading it nice and thin.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
N/A as this is a wax/

*Ease Of Use:*
As with most waxes I decided to use a foam applicator as I always feel these give the best application of the product. The idea to get a nice thin layer, alway to cure till swipe test indicates it is ready and buff off. The wax itself was seriously easy to apply. I touched the surface of the wax gently with the applicator and this loaded it up nicely with product ready to spread.
The wax spread with ease, and it wasn't a problem to apply - as I have come to expect from more boutique waxes.

I applied in slight sunlight but I can't be sure how easy buffing off would be if left on during a summers day, I can theorie that it will be slighlty more difficult but nothing troublesome as it was seriously easy to apply and remove today and it was mild outside with a little bit of warmth in the sun.

I've tried this wax on the wing mirror of the Golf as well and would consider it trim safe, it did not leave any marks or residue once buffed off. I was actually surprised that the finish looked pretty good on the plastic - pics are below:

Wax being left to haze:

















Buffed off with a microfibre:

















*Finish:*
Obviously the most important aspect of this product would be the finish. It's really hard to see from the pictures but I will give you my take on it. After buffing it all off and looking about and rebuffing the bits I missed I took a step back and admired. The finish looked good after a wash and dry and I wasn't sure what needed to be added or what could be added by distinction. It was clear at first that a nice slick wetness had been added by disctinction. The finish similar to the high end carnauba waxes I have tried, although with maybe a slight edge in clarity - it was slick, wet, gloss and sharp depending what angle you looked at it from. Reflections are enhanced and it was a finish that left me impressed and not for the first time this week.
Different from the sealant I have recently tried this wax was more slick and wet, where the sealant was more glassy and glossy. I hope the pictures tell the story:

BEFORE:

















































FINISH:

























































































BEADING:

























Other beading shot courtesy of Caledonia:









A video of sheeting:









As you can see the beading is great, seriously tight beading and well formed. Very aesthetically pleasing and I can't wait for it to rain. The wax is also no slouch in the sheeting stakes with it repelling water extremely well.

*Durability:*
With a potential 6 months this will be tested over time. The car in question does a good few miles a week so it will be a great test bed.

Two and a half weeks in and the looks haven't faded. The car still has that WOW factor and is sheeting and beading like day 1, even without a wash. Distinction seems to have some dirt repellant properties as there is not much grime on the car so far.

A month in and almost 1000 miles covered and the car had to have it's first wash, unfortunately the heavens opened and rained off the final pics, however the results on the wax are promising. It has stood up to everything so far. There was a fine film of road grime on the car which was majorly removed by a good foam, a TBM wash with Meguiars Shampoo Plus and a sheet/pat dry later and the car was as good as new. Beading is still storn albeit not as tight as day 1 but difference is marginal. I will update in 2 months time.

*Value:*
I'd say it is reasonable value for money in the boutique wax sector. It should not be compared to the likes of Collinite or Meguiars 16, more SV Shield, Zymol Glasur and the likes. Circa 30 applications for £74.99 so around £2.50 per application. I reckon this is underestimating as I've heard people get 8-10 applications out of a panel pot so the figure may go up. If the car is waxed maybe once a month or when the wax starts to fail then this wax will last a long time.

*Overall DW Rating: 77%*









*Conclusion:*
So another 7 star from me this week, but seriously I do feel it is justified, it is an above average wax and is certainly a heavy hitter. With durability tested this wax will be looking at hitting 8 or 9/10 once it has been proven. It was a great finish provided and the packaging does feel that bit special. I know value for money for most won't exist as this is an expensive wax. I have considered this in with other boutique waxes I have had the pleasure of - this isn't written up against the likes of megs 16 as that is hard to beat value wise. This is a special wax in a limited run and if you feel like owning somemthing a little bit special then go for it.

The finish will not dissapoint and it is so easy to use and so unfussy. The packaging is well thought out and it really does reflect the special feeling of the wax. If you want a boutique wax to pamper your car then perhaps this is a good intrduction for you. 
I love applying a nice wax as many do, and I really felt at home with this product. Also looking at the beading and sheeting it is absolutely terrific, very good properties for the wax. I've walked past this car so much since initial applciation and I feel the finish is even better now it has settled, honestly I'd give this a shot if you are looking for a special wax. It's not that far off BOS finish wise, in fact I'd almost say it is a like for like finish as it gives that lovely wet shine. Its quite hard to impress me and a few products have done recently, and Distinction did not disappoint.

Thankyou to [email protected] for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/d...ited-edition---by-autobrite-direct-2745-p.asp


----------

